# Bax Symphonies on CD



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

This should be a short, simple thread.

I'm looking to acquire a set of Arnold Bax symphonies on CD. 
I have read a shoal of reviews, some favouring Thompson, some Handley.
I have the Barbirolli recording of #3 - fascinating despite the ancient sound quality. I'm probably more concerned with the music than with the most tip-top recording quality, within reason. 

What do TC folks recommend? :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the Thomson set. Five out of the seven were recorded in a church and the sound isn't very inviting. I'd prefer a bit more warmth although it sounds fine at moderate volume. It's a nice set if you can find it at a reasonable price. And being that you're in the U.K. it shouldn't be too difficult. Check eBay. I'm sure you'll get recommendations for Handley but I haven't listened to his cycle. This topic has been discussed in the past so check the Bax composer guestbook thread. I also have one single disc on Naxos of No.6 which has great sound.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Look no further, value for money .
( Discount at Presto)


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

A very interesting question, which I find very difficult to answer.

Bax was one of the first British composers I got into in the late 1980s, early 1990s when classical music became my prime music genre. I collected the individual Bryden Thomson CDs on Chandos and still enjoy them to this day, although the cycle is a tad uneven and slightly lethargic in places.

Then I discovered the *Lyrita* releases. For me, these remain the best of all, but not a complete set, of course.

#1 - London Philharmonic Orchestra, Myer Fredman (no rec details)
#2 - London Philharmonic Orchestra, Myer Fredman. Recorded in the Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London 1970.
#5 - London Philharmonic Orchestra, Raymond Leppard, recorded Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London 1971
#6 - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Norman Del Mar, recorded Kingsway Hall, Holborn, London 1966
#7 - London Philharmonic Orchestra, Raymond Leppard (no rec details)

The sound quality is never less than very good to my ears, being forward and realistic and only showing its age here and there (compared to the most up to date modern recordings). Del Mar's 6 is an absolute corker!

*David Lloyd Jones*' performances on *Naxos* are uniformly superb and I would not want to be without them. Gripping, direct, vigorous and in excellent sound quality. Thoroughly recommended.

And finally *Vernon Handley* on *Chandos*. I adore his performance of #3, which along with #2 (Myer Fredman easily the best) and #6 (Del Mar _op cit_) is my favourite Bax symphony. All the symphonies are extremely well performed (as you would expect from a consummate musician like Handley) with some being truly excellent (1, 3 & 4, for example). You can't go wrong with this collection.

For a complete set, it's a toss up between Handley and Lloyd-Jones, but we're not comparing like with like, so buy both!

I truly envy you in what an amazing experience you have before you in choosing which set(s?) of this fabulous music to acquire, and in which amazing performances!

Presto have a discount on Lyrita at the moment and the downloads are especially good value.

P.S. I think 'November Woods' is Bax's strongest tone poem and Adrian Boult's performance on Lyrita is simply the best, and a 'must-have'.

P.P.S. I had put aside most of this afternoon for the purpose of listening to a few acts from Janowski's Ring, but your post has sent me into a wild Bax foray in my library!!

Currently 'November Woods' the aforementioned Boult.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

HenryPenfold said:


> For a complete set, it's a toss up between Handley and Lloyd-Jones, but we're not comparing like with like, so buy both!


^ What Henry said.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

HenryPenfold said:


> A very interesting question, which I find very difficult to answer.
> 
> Bax was one of the first British composers I got into in the late 1980s, early 1990s when classical music became my prime music genre. I collected the individual Bryden Thomson CDs on Chandos and still enjoy them to this day, although the cycle is a tad uneven and slightly lethargic in places.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a detailed and helpful reply. And I totally agree re November Woods.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I have both the Handley set, and the Lloyd-Jones CDs, plus a couple of the Bryden Thomson recordings.

While I like the Bax symphonies, I still have that slightly discomforting feeling that I really ought to like them more than I do, as they ought to be right up my street. I always enjoy listening to them, but for me, their memorableness is less than Sibelius, for example, and also less than Vaughan Williams, two composers with whom he shares certain features.

As to which recordings, I would like to complete the Thomson set, but it isn't a high priority, seeing as both Handley and Lloyd-Jones seem very good indeed to me. Neither is preferable, if forced to take just one it'd be Lloyd-Jones, for the extra works, all those very nice tone poems, that the CDs come with as fillers (my Handley set is symphonies only, plus the ever-reliable Tintagel). 

Presto are doing a special offer on Chandos downloads at the moment, and I might augment my Handley/Bax portfolio. Anyone can feel free to either encourage or dissuade me on that, feel free!!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I also have the Handley set which also has a CD of an Interview (Vernon Handley - Andrew McGregor) which goes into the various symphonies etc.


----------

